
Show HN: I made a site that compares flights and offsets emissions automatically - jelle5
https://flygrn.com
======
jelle5
Hi HN! I created a website that finds the best flights and offsets the carbon
emissions of those flights automatically. FlyGRN uses the income of selling
flights for supporting solar panel projects in India that offset the flight’s
carbon emissions largely. Of course for the environment it’s best not to fly,
so we also show train alternatives on top if they are available. Any feedback
is appreciated.

